# Raccoons defeated-Now Snakes??



## kelownaguy (Jan 1, 2011)

Had raccoon problems until I installed an electric fence.
Works great! Thanks for the good advice folks.

I recently added a 1 metre high rockpile/waterfall.
About a week later,I discovered what I believe to be a Western Terrestrial Garter snake(http://www.bcreptiles.ca/snakes/westterrgarter.htm)nestled under the uppermost rock.Saw him for 2 consectutive days.
Cool I thought,one of nature`s creatures approves of my work.
Then I noticed several 2 inch goldfish missing.No bodies found.
4 inch goldfish doing fine.Baby fish A-OK.Only snake bite size fish are missing.
No wanton destruction or other telltale signs that normally accompany a raccoon attack.
I`m having trouble getting the electric fence low enough to keep the snakes out.J/K...LOL

My questions for the congregation:
Am I giving the snake a bad rap?
Anybody else have snake trouble?
Any advice?


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

The only thing that comes to mind would be to get a Mongoose.......


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

Shell Dweller said:


> The only thing that comes to mind would be to get a Mongoose.......


hahahahahahahah


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

It is possible that the snake is snapping up small fish, they are opportunistic, could let the raccoons back in would likely keep the snake at bay LOL

Snake will be very tricky to stop, best bet is to simply catch it and release somewhere away from your pond!

Snake's are opportunistic they wouldn't be actively seeking fish ponds for food like a raccoons would. This just happened to find an easy meal next too some nice rock's too hide in so it'll stick around as long as it can keep eating. So if you catch it stick it in a pillow case, drive 5 minutes away and release your problem is solved!


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

I agree with dc, if he ate it it was because it was right there, you can move him easily  

Or get bigger fish  

He probably won't bite you but they do musk when scared and it stinks.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

This is a neat melanistic one my husband found beside our pond last year.


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

Considering the time of year (apparently it's hot in Kelowna?) and fish would "swallow" pretty easilly it looks like:
1) the fish you have are fine
2) nature wins this one
3) how much for the snake? have $$$ (lol; I'm assuming they're protected)

also, not to dissapoint, but warm rocks and garter snakes (plural) go together. garters are pretty social; where there is one there are probably more. and the problem will solve itself with cooler weather. at least they won't be killing your big ones just for the fun of it, like cranes do.


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

*according to the link you've provided......*



kelownaguy said:


> Had raccoon problems until I installed an electric fence.
> Works great! Thanks for the good advice folks.
> 
> I recently added a 1 metre high rockpile/waterfall.
> ...


the western "wandering" garter snake is apparently a better fisherman than I am, and that INCLUDES fresh AND salt water. Great; now you've got me interested in reptiles. 
more troublelol


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

WOW Keri! That is a gorgeous specimen!


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

I love that melanistic one. I've caught 2 Blue Easterns here in NB (not shedding they were blue in color), I've also seen t+ albino garters, and albino red bellies, never a melanistic though

Very nice find!


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

I keep hoping to see him again this year... or a baby! Snakes in your yard are a sign of a healthy ecosystem  I'd love to see a blue one!


----------



## kelownaguy (Jan 1, 2011)

*Snake is back*









The snake came back today.
I was pondering things down at the pond when I noticed the snake looking out over the water from underneath the large flat rock that forms my waterfall.
Red forked tongue tasting the air left and right.
A little later,I caught it subathing down at the beach.
I could not have written a better script.

I`m going to give him the benefit of the doubt on the missing fish thing for now.
Not having Keri`s photography skills,the best I could manage was this blurry shot before he slithered away again.

Forgot to mention that I`ve also seen a common garter snake in the driveway recently.

Several years ago,the cat brought home a remarkably large (30 inch) Western Yellow Bellied Racer http://www.bcreptiles.ca/snakes/westyelloracer.htm
I wish I had tickets to that fight. LOL


----------



## kelownaguy (Jan 1, 2011)

The snake is starting to look like a permanment resident.
I watched him swim around in the pond for hours yesterday.
He was still in the water as night fell.

It likes to hide in the ripples below the waterfall,head propped out of he water,almost motionless for 10-15 minutes at a time.Then it goes for a frantic swim.It can hold its breath for quite a while.

No wonder the remaining fish look spooked from time to time.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Cool!! They are really hard to photograph outside


----------



## kelownaguy (Jan 1, 2011)

*Jury is in*

The jury is in.
Snake is GUILTY!

Lacking 2 inch victims,snake went for a 4 incher.
Yesterday,while observing the pond from a second floor window,I happened to see the snake grab a 4 inch fish face on.
Luckily,the fish was too heavy for the snake to drag up out of the pond.
Quick intervention w/a garden rake saved the day.
Fish was seen happily swimming around later.

I know snakes unhinge thier jaws to swallow prey,but,there is no way he was going to swallow this fish.

I like a little snake action as much as the next guy,but this is getting ridiculous.I can`t be the only one losing fish to snakes.

As a side note,I had to swerve to avoid a snake crossing a rural road a few miles from home yesterday as well.

How much does a good used mongoose go for?


----------



## Elmo (Apr 21, 2010)

hmmm ... just wondering if your snake was attempting to bite off more than it can chew ?


----------



## kelownaguy (Jan 1, 2011)

*Snake saga sequel*










Snake must have grown over the winter or came back with friends.
The 3 remaining 4 inch goldfish vanished over a 2 day span this May.Same M.O.No wanton destruction.
Thought I caught a glimpse of him the previous day,but,wasn`t 100% sure.

I`m having a little trouble imagining one smallish snake swallowing 3 largish goldfish over such a short timespan.
I suppose the herons remain suspect.They fly over regularly.
Just last week,one barely cleared the roof of the house carrying a very large fish.TWICE!
My money is on the snake.

On a happier note,the 40+ baby fish born last year all survived the winter outside and are now about 1 inch.
Snake does not seem interested.

Have not seen the snake swiimming around like last year(yet).

IMO,at least 90% of pond owners have snakey visitors whether they know it or not.

PM me if you need water lilys in kelowna.I have too many.
Red and yellow.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

you people are providing a buffet for all these animals lol,
heat your ponds and put some "real" fish in there a big ole rtc or tsn would handle your snake issue , and i bet a big ole 3 foot tsn "tiger shovel nose" wouldnt mind the odd racoon cub snack too 

reading these posts reminds me of the old cartoons where someone puts a pie on the window sill and the scent wafts out into the forest and ole yogi and boo boo come out the forest to nab it up 
while your ponds are beautiful and relaxing im sure to look at until you stop putting your "fish" on the window sill lol your never gonna get rid of this problem


----------



## kelownaguy (Jan 1, 2011)

Not as much of a problem as you seem to think.

Heating the pond is just plain silly.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

im not saying this post alone but look at all the post about damn raccoons and etc etc , there are at least 3 active threads about how raccoons are devastating or have decimated ponds or pond stock


----------



## kelownaguy (Jan 1, 2011)

*new friend*










I should have known.
Smaller snakes for smaller fish, of course.LOL

This beauty showed herself on the hottest day of the year,so far.Air 97 degrees,water 85.
I think it has been around a while.On more than 1 occasion lately, I`ve heard an unexplained splash from the grassy end of the pond.
Heard one again w/sitting 6 feet away.Then the snake appeared.

Thankfully,this one is a poor hunter.
I watched it make 6 or 7 unsucessful strikes at fish in perfect position.(Splash sound was the snake striking.)

Don`t like losing fish to them,but,I take it as a compliment that the wild creatures think my pond is worthy of a visit.

Strike position



































Bye for now.


----------



## Lex100 (Sep 16, 2012)

Saw him for 2 consectutive days.
Cool I thought,one of nature`s creatures approves of my work.
Then I noticed several 2 inch goldfish missing.No bodies found.

Lol would never of thought the snake would of been the killer, now that I think of it- makes sense.


----------



## Lex100 (Sep 16, 2012)

I normally dont mind snakes but looking at that one in your pond, gives me the creeps.


----------



## aquafunlover (Jul 8, 2012)

Shell Dweller said:


> The only thing that comes to mind would be to get a Mongoose.......


Bahahahahaha

Another option,
Increase voltage & lower your electric fence to a couple mm off the ground?


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't mind snakes in nature, but when it's hanging around your own space it's creepy.


----------



## gearsofwarfan (Jun 4, 2011)

you have provided a perfect habitat for other creatures as well,besides your fish...aas the old adage go-build it and they will come!!


----------



## Lex100 (Sep 16, 2012)

A big momma black bear and her 4 cubs were swimming and pooping in and around the pond the other night.. Good thing we dont keep koi. 
Same with raccoons them buggers are always in there making a mess. Also last summer their was a frog who made the pond his habitat.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

There is a product in the USA called snake away. It is supposed to keep them away. I have never used but you could research for next season.

Snake Repellent from Dr. T's | The Home Depot - Model#: DT362


----------

